# PB BREAM



## BREAMBASHER (Jun 23, 2008)

First time in new yak at westlakes and scored a smok'in 42cm bream.Diawa CY1500,Heartland 2-6 lb 2 pce with 6lb XPL Braid.Plastic's were 6" camo GULP.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What a way to begin kayak fishing! You've got an appropriate name there too.

Reminds me of my first ever cast from a hired kayak - 41cm bream 

That's what started my addiction.

Good onya

Marty


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

That is one fine fish you got there, thanks for the pic....I was starting to forget what a bream looks like. :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody huge bream mate. I guess with a name like breambasher we can expect to see more thumper bream being caught.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

thats an excellent bream.

Welcoe to the forum


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Top fish mate! 
Got to love west lakes. There are some rippers in there.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

BREAMBASHER said:


> First time in new yak at westlakes and scored a smok'in 42cm bream.Diawa CY1500,Heartland 2-6 lb 2 pce with 6lb XPL Braid.Plastic's were 6" camo GULP.


SUPERB fish BB!! On an SP that's a great way to start on the forum.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great fish


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Top fish and great pic. those camo worms are deadly on the bream. Did you cut it down at all or was it the full 6"


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Mate that's not a Bream It's a Bloody Horse :lol: :lol: 
I guess that's why they called you the Breambasher. Keep em coming :lol: 8)

Cheers Sam


----------



## BREAMBASHER (Jun 23, 2008)

Slim said:


> Top fish and great pic. those camo worms are deadly on the bream. Did you cut it down at all or was it the full 6"


G'day Slim,I pull the top inch off just to sqare the end up so it butts up to the jighead better,seem's to work well.
CHEERS


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I tried pulling the top inch off too but the missus told me to stop it or I'd go blind!

I didn't even know they made fish that big (well bream anyway), I suppose that is the only advantage of living down south, the bream seam to shrink the further north you go - well that is my excuse for not catching any big ones.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

> I tried pulling the top inch off too but the missus told me to stop it or I'd go blind!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - That's classic.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Fantastic bream there BB. Gotta be pleased with that for a first fish from the new YAK.
Well done.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats a great bream !!

josho


----------

